# DIY mixing kit



## Nightwalker

Anywhere in SA I can get a starters kit with a good selection and equipment in it?


----------



## Lingogrey

shaun patrick said:


> Anywhere in SA I can get a starters kit with a good selection and equipment in it?


Best kit to start mixing in my opinion:
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Small-Kit

I see that they are out of stock at the moment, but you could perhaps drop them an e-mail / phone on the temporary number (top left of webpage) to find out when it will be restocked. Up until 24 December you also get an awesome free gift (I wasn't supposed to open and / or try it until Christmas, but couldn't help myself) when placing orders with Skyblue 

Edit: Oh, and you also get free next day delivery to anywhere in SA if your order totals over R 500, so just add 2 or more extra flavour concentrates to bump it to over R 500

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Lingogrey said:


> Best kit to start mixing in my opinion:
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Small-Kit
> 
> I see that they are out of stock at the moment, but you could perhaps drop them an e-mail / phone on the temporary number (top left of webpage) to find out when it will be restocked. Up until 24 December you also get an awesome free gift (I wasn't supposed to open and / or try it until Christmas, but couldn't help myself) when placing orders with Skyblue
> 
> Edit: Oh, and you also get free next day delivery to anywhere in SA if your order totals over R 500, so just add 2 or more extra flavour concentrates to bump it to over R 500


Ty mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

shaun patrick said:


> Anywhere in SA I can get a starters kit with a good selection and equipment in it?




Hey buddy

Personally I would look at the top-up kit from Skyblue vaping

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-E-Liquid-Top-Up

Or 

Gettting the items from valley vapor 

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/diluting-liquids



You land up getting a bit more bang for your buck which you can supplement with concentrates. The equipment you will need can be purchased from almost anywhere. I usually goto west pack 

Start off with a few concentrates so you can make a variety of juices. Look online for recipes for ideas on what concentrates are common to the juices you like, it's a whole new world of opportunity when you start to Diy.

Valley vapor has an excellent selection of concentrates  

The basics that you will need are : 

Pure vg (vegetable glycerin) BP grade
Pure pg (propylene glycol) 

Nicotine base 3.6% Or 36mg (This can be either vg or of based) 

Concentrates !!!! 
Additives (this is that extra pinch of goodness to help perfect your juice) 

Equipment: 

Gloves !!!! This is freeking important (get the nitrite gloves) latex feels weird  lol

A beaker or glass to mix in (I use one from my kitchen) 

Syringes in assorted sizes (get 1ml, 5ml,10ml) get lots of syringes ! 

Measuring cylinder (graduated) this makes mixing a bit easier when doing the large quantities (so your not filling 50ml of vg in 10ml syringes) 

Bottles - I mix in a glass beaker and then steep it in a glass mason jar (from consol) 

Then I pour it out into 5ml, 15ml, 30ml,50ml, 100ml etc hdpe dropper bottles which I get from westpack in bulk. They also offer glass bottles

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Nightwalker

shaunnadan said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Personally I would look at the top-up kit from Skyblue vaping
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-E-Liquid-Top-Up
> 
> Or
> 
> Gettting the items from valley vapor
> 
> http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/diluting-liquids
> 
> 
> 
> You land up getting a bit more bang for your buck which you can supplement with concentrates. The equipment you will need can be purchased from almost anywhere. I usually goto west pack
> 
> Start off with a few concentrates so you can make a variety of juices. Look online for recipes for ideas on what concentrates are common to the juices you like, it's a whole new world of opportunity when you start to Diy.
> 
> Valley vapor has an excellent selection of concentrates
> 
> The basics that you will need are :
> 
> Pure vg (vegetable glycerin) BP grade
> Pure pg (propylene glycol)
> 
> Nicotine base 3.6% Or 36mg (This can be either vg or of based)
> 
> Concentrates !!!!
> Additives (this is that extra pinch of goodness to help perfect your juice)
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Gloves !!!! This is freeking important (get the nitrite gloves) latex feels weird  lol
> 
> A beaker or glass to mix in (I use one from my kitchen)
> 
> Syringes in assorted sizes (get 1ml, 5ml,10ml) get lots of syringes !
> 
> Measuring cylinder (graduated) this makes mixing a bit easier when doing the large quantities (so your not filling 50ml of vg in 10ml syringes)
> 
> Bottles - I mix in a glass beaker and then steep it in a glass mason jar (from consol)
> 
> Then I pour it out into 5ml, 15ml, 30ml,50ml, 100ml etc hdpe dropper bottles which I get from westpack in bulk. They also offer glass bottles


Ty this helps alot


----------



## Anwar

All of the above are good 

But best prices and variety plus they in stock most of the time is 

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/diy-self-mixing-eliquid-range.html

Cheapest in S.A. 

NO DOUBT...

@all

@Vapeowave 


Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just moving this thread to the "Who has Stock" forum so the relevant supporting vendors can comment if they choose to

@drew
@Vapeowave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

